# Color draining from face



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

He strangest thing...my RIR's face lost it's red color when I picked her up this morning. As soon as I put her down, she flushed back up again. She seems healthy, what is this?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hows your girl doing ? Is she still acting like this ?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Ya, she's acting just fine. It was the strangest thing though. I literally watched the color drain from her face, it went from red to regular skin color. All the color can back when I put her down. The rest of the day I kept an eye on her and nothing like that happened again. Her face, nor my BR have a face quite as red as the Australourp but they are t pale at all. Does their color change with mood? Very odd.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm , maybe she got quesy when you picked her up lol. No for real though weird I have no idea.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Hmm , maybe she got quesy when you picked her up lol. No for real though weird I have no idea.


You or me both. Very little poop in the coop over night though and one with a whole pea! I gave them frozen peas yesterday hoping it might cool them down. It never occurred to me they'd not digest them. Crops all feel fine. Also loose stools, it's been very hot here, and they've been getting a lot of cold fruit, grapes, melon etc. I'm gonna lay low on treats and see what's going on. Not sure if their coloring means anything. Confused?!?


----------

